# Central Vac Yea or Nay?



## SolarAndWood (Mar 10, 2012)

Should be ready to start closing walls up in the coming months and trying to make sure I stuff everything in them before I do it.  Any thoughts on whether central vac should be on the list?


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 10, 2012)

My sister absolutely loves theirs. It's been 14, maybe 15, years, and they just recently had to replace something minor.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 10, 2012)

I have it, came with the house when I bought it. I like it. Just be careful dragging the hose against base mouldings.
I didn't run it in the addition and wish I had, but then figured I would just install a unit in the garage also, which I can run piping and outlets to the addition rooms.


----------



## fire_man (Mar 10, 2012)

Reasons I really like our central vac:

More power than a portable Vac
Much less frequent emptying of canisters
Filthy Vacuum air exhausts outside
Less weight to drag around the house
Nice option when you go to sell the house
Fun to chase dog around the house with long hose


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 10, 2012)

lol, sounds like just what we need, the pit bull my wife brought home from the side of the Interstate isn't intimidated at all by the cheap and cheerful vacs.  Sounds like this is a no brainer as long as I have the house opened up anyway?  We tend to be pretty rough on the house and life in general, so I am kind of looking for something with shop vac like performance and durability.


----------



## bostonbaked (Mar 10, 2012)

fire_man said:
			
		

> Reasons I really like our central vac:
> 
> More power than a portable Vac
> Much less frequent emptying of canisters
> ...


 And the # 1 reason I love my central is it's sooo much more quiet than any other vac when in use.


----------



## Uncle (Mar 10, 2012)

Definite Yay........Had one in my old house and miss it very much.


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2012)

That's ironic. We live in a quiet neighborhood and I know exactly when my neighbor's central vac is running. It's quite loud even though it's about 400 yards away.


----------



## fossil (Mar 10, 2012)

If it's the "wired" flavor...so when you plug the hose into the wall you're also plugging in a power connector, then a power driven roller brush will work with the system.  That's the only way I would have one.  I've had two different central vac systems in two different houses...one with the power feature and one without.  Without, then the best you can get for a roller brush to help clean carpets is an air turbine operated thing which is basically worthless.  If you've got a powered system, you can actually do some cleaning.  If you have no carpets or rugs to clean, then don't bother with the powered system.  Yes, it's nice to just carry a hose from room to room.  If I were building a house, I really doubt that I'd spend my $$$ on it, unless I just had a bunch of money I didn't know what to do with.   %-P   Rick


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 10, 2012)

This house rebuild has been a pretty good $$$ bleed for a few years now.  Just don't want to miss something while I am closing up that I regret the rest of my life because knock on wood this is the last house I am doing.


----------



## flhpi (Mar 10, 2012)

My old house had one and it was great. My neighbor asked me to please not use it before 0900 or after 2100 hours though. The outlet pointed towards his house. The previous owners were early morning cleaners I guess.


----------



## fire_man (Mar 10, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> This house rebuild has been a pretty good $$$ bleed for a few years now.  Just don't want to miss something while I am closing up that I regret the rest of my life because knock on wood this is the last house I am doing.



Mine was easily installed after the house was already built. It's two stories, both floors have the vacuum service.

Why not just install the plastic pipes and wires before closing up, then if you decide later add the power unit and accessories?


----------



## seige101 (Mar 10, 2012)

fire_man said:
			
		

> Mine was easily installed after the house was already built. It's two stories, both floors have the vacuum service.
> 
> Why not just install the plastic pipes and wires before closing up, then if you decide later add the power unit and accessories?



At the very least rough it in for it it's very cheap to do!


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 10, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> If it's the "wired" flavor...so when you plug the hose into the wall you're also plugging in a power connector, then a power driven roller brush will work with the system.  That's the only way I would have one.  I've had two different central vac systems in two different houses...one with the power feature and one without.  Without, then the best you can get for a roller brush to help clean carpets is an air turbine operated thing which is basically worthless.  If you've got a powered system, you can actually do some cleaning.  If you have no carpets or rugs to clean, then don't bother with the powered system.  Yes, it's nice to just carry a hose from room to room.  If I were building a house, I really doubt that I'd spend my $$$ on it, unless I just had a bunch of money I didn't know what to do with.   %-P   Rick



X1, Def get the electric set up!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 10, 2012)

fire_man said:
			
		

> Why not just install the plastic pipes and wires before closing up, then if you decide later add the power unit and accessories?



That's the plan with most of the systems.  Rough them in and worry about the big spend later.  I am trying to nail this stuff down up front as the house has almost no interior walls and I want to keep the shell as tight as possible.


----------



## bostonbaked (Mar 10, 2012)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> That's ironic. We live in a quiet neighborhood and I know exactly when my neighbor's central vac is running. It's quite loud even though it's about 400 yards away.


 That is very true. I don't like it when I'm working in the yard and the wife kicks it on, very annoying. But inside it's quiet compared to any other vac we've used.


----------



## stee6043 (Mar 10, 2012)

We have it and love it.  I'm not 100% certain but I believe Wal-Vac brand (which we have) units are made right here in Michigan.


----------



## btuser (Mar 10, 2012)

bostonbaked said:
			
		

> fire_man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All these reasons.  The pipe is cheap, the canister+head are 80% the cost.  Do it now.  Get a hose sock and it helps with the baseboards.  I don't think its any easier than a portable or any cheaper when you figure I spend $1000 for the one we've got.


----------



## smoke show (Mar 10, 2012)

yay.


----------



## jimbom (Mar 10, 2012)

Self installed ours when we built in 1990-91.  Cost $400 and have outlets on both floors and in the garage.  Very powerful and has not required any maintenance.  We did buy a new set of tools for the end of the hose.  Excellent value.

Have an electrical outlet in the vicinity of the vac outlet in case you want the option of a powered unit.  Our unit is in the garage and can be operated with the garage door closed if noise is a problem.


----------



## Roxburyeric (Mar 10, 2012)

I put it in my first house and my current house - easy to do when walls are open.  We love it.  We have hardwood floors everywhere except bedrooms.  The Bedrooms have berber (sp.)type carpet and we also have some area rugs.  None of the rugs are shaggy.  We mostly use the regular attachment and have an air powered sweeper, which works great for us.  We do have a good powerful unit so maybe that helps, but I couldn't justify spending the extra $ for the power-head.  In fact in our first house we did not even have the air powered sweeper and the carpet could be vacuumed without any power/air sweeper.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 10, 2012)

Doesn't stuff ever get stuck in there?  How would you get it out?


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 11, 2012)

Nay. Have one, never use it. Bought a nice Dyson, and I like just carrying the unit around rather than dragging all that hose up and down the stairs. Oh.....wait a minute......I mean my wife doesn't like dragging the hose all of the house and likes carrying the Dyson better. Cheers!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 11, 2012)

lol, so your nay is because it is easier to carry the Dyson around?  How does the power compare?  I've read that I can get shop vac performance out of the central, like better than an old school vac?


----------



## billb3 (Mar 11, 2012)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Doesn't stuff ever get stuck in there?  How would you get it out?



pencils and  long drywall screws that make it through the hose (most clogs seem to be in the hose, just like any other vac that has a hose) usually get caught at the tight bend at the hose wall inlet. When you pull the hose out of the wall inlet it's pretty easy to see and take out.

Once, I had a pencil get past the inlet bend and get caught at the vertical to horizontal bend in the basement ceiling.
Had to cut the pipe and I put a rubber hose on it. Surprisingly nothing gets caught on it. Getting past that inlet bend seems to be rather rare.


I like all the dust/pollen  that you'd need a HEPA filter for going right outside, although I guess there are installs now that don't exhaust warmed or cooled air outside.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 11, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> lol, so your nay is because it is easier to carry the Dyson around?  How does the power compare?  I've read that I can get shop vac performance out of the central, like better than an old school vac?



Yes it is very similar to shop vac suction. I suggest a powered setup with a power head. I got an aftermarket power head off ebay new for about $60.00


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 11, 2012)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Yes it is very similar to shop vac suction.



Now we're talkin.  I hadn't considered the exhaust going outside but that is a nice bonus too.

Ok, one last question.  Does length of the run matter?  The house kind of rambles and the planned utility room I'd like to put it in is probably 100 - 120 ft from the far corner of the house.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 11, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> lol, so your nay is because it is easier to carry the Dyson around?  How does the power compare?  I've read that I can get shop vac performance out of the central, like better than an old school vac?



I think my unit is about 10 years old, and the Dyson suctions is MUCH stronger. Wasn't impressed with the CV at all. But......we hated the long hose, so I never investigated whether there was a dirty filter issue, or some other reason for the low suction - we weren't going to use it anyway. Cheers!


----------



## btuser (Mar 11, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'

If you get more suction from the Dyson then you've got a leaky pipe.  I can relate to not wanting to lug around the heavy hose.  That to me is the major drawback.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 11, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what lengths they can handle, but your only pulling from one port at a time, so it is not like it is competing with any others. Manufacturer's specs might detail acceptable lengths.


----------



## btuser (Mar 12, 2012)

As long as the face plate ports are sealed then lenght of pipe can run hundreds of feet.  Before the telegraph NYC used to have a system of tubes that could send messages (like banks) from one building to another.


----------



## semipro (Mar 12, 2012)

As far as lugging around the hose... some systems have hoses that are "self storing".  
You the hose out of the pipe and twist to lock them in place, add an attachment and use it, then unlock the hose with a twist, remove the attachment, and cover the end of hose and the its sucked back into the pipe for storage.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 16, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> I don't know what lengths they can handle, but your only pulling from one port at a time, so it is not like it is competing with any others. Manufacturer's specs might detail acceptable lengths.


 

FWIW,  We have a huge central vac system at work.  It's an industrial factory and extremely dusty.  Some of the runs are close to 200 ft with plenty of twists and turns and it pulls just fine.  It'll suck up 1/2" Hex Nuts (that's 1/2 inch bolt dia, not across the hex) and you can here them go banging around the pipes until they hit a collection barrel. :D


----------



## John_M (Mar 16, 2012)

Used a household central vac system about 40 years ago. It had plenty of power and was excellent cleaner of shag carpets. However, it scraped much paint off the outside corners of walls when I pulled the hose from one location to another.

Would not install another central vac system in my new house.


----------



## ksfarmgirl (Apr 23, 2018)

I love my central vacuum system! I have retrofitted two into houses I have purchased. Neither required any sheetrock repair because I was able to run pipes through the unfinished attic. I have a dust sensitivity so a Central Vacuum is a must for me. I also have a robot vacuum for daily maintenance but it just picks up light dirt. The CV deep cleans. I also love not having to deal with vacuum exhaust and the horrible smell it makes while you vacuum. My central vacuum vents to the outside which is perfect. Here is a post I found helpful:

http://www.cwcelectric.com/central-vacuum-installation-repair1.html


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 29, 2018)

begreen said:


> That's ironic. We live in a quiet neighborhood and I know exactly when my neighbor's central vac is running. It's quite loud even though it's about 400 yards away.


That is interesting. I have a 240 VAC unit for more power with dual exhaust and it sounded like a jet plane not to the liking of my neighbor. So I just put 2 mufflers made for the vac on the exhaust pipes and now everyone is happy except when I have to dig my sock out of the canister when it accidentally gets sucked up! LOL


----------



## fbelec (May 1, 2018)

don sounds like something tim allen would have


----------



## jeanw (May 6, 2018)

wish we had the" hide hose model. "wish it was available when we installed the unit. Love it just hate storing the hose. Other perg house we put an old GE brand.(1969 or so model . The unit never used. four it at Thrift shop like I believe less than $40...
  Unfortunately that Ge unit has the filter bag looks to be "flannel" what a pain. It has to have used a portable shop vac to vacuum the filter bag.   wish could have found a replacement for it. the other two prev homes had an easy to clean "filter removable" type.
Definitely "vacuum sock "is needed. Hated first house electric operated carpet attachment. The Turbo cat  worked great for carpeting. But got smart and removed the dirt hugging carpeting.  Carpeting is so...yuk. Never wanted it again. When moved into the purgatory house. Next day I started ripping it out and  refinished the floors underneath..
 found outfit the shutoff hoses at the part ou hold indoor hand minus length is I believe 30 feet. which is great for distance but bad when you vacuum close to your "outlet"
Just my experience and opinions


----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 10, 2018)

SolarAndWood said:


> Should be ready to start closing walls up in the coming months and trying to make sure I stuff everything in them before I do it.  Any thoughts on whether central vac should be on the list?


Hey Solar and Wood.

Where are you located?  I'm in south Jamesville very close to the Pompey line.


----------

